# NullPointExeption beim Versuch byte[] zu senden/writen



## Querolant (18. Sep 2008)

Hallo

ich wollte ein Server in Java Programmieren. Soweit läuft eigentlich schon alles ich kann ohne Probleme Strings senden / empfangen. Aber das finde ich zu unpassend. Ich wollte gerne ein byte Array senden um ein möglichst effizientes Protokoll zu benutzen.

Nun bekomm ich NullPointExeptions hier mal die Funktionien:


```
protected DataOutputStream socketOut;
.
.
.
this.socketOut = new DataOutputStream(new BufferedOutputStream(socket.getOutputStream())); 
.
.
.
public void write(String msg) {
    try {
        this.socketOut.writeBytes(msg);
        this.socketOut.flush();
    }
    catch (Exception e) {
        debug("Exception (write): " + e.getMessage());
    }
} // Funktion klappt ohne Probleme.

public void write(byte[] msg) {
    try {
        this.socketOut.write(msg, 0, msg.length);
        this.socketOut.flush();
    }
    catch (Exception e) {
        debug("Exception (write): " + e.toString());
    }
} // NullPointExeption!
```

In Debugger ist es z.b ein Byte Array mit 5 Elementen:

0 = 0x01
1 = 0x00
2 = 0x00
3 = 0x00
4 = 0x00

Damit will ich den Client einfach nur sagen: Hier byte 0x01 jetz kommt deine UserID, und dann gefolgt von der Userid (int , 4 bytes)

Aber warum gibt er mir eine NullPointExeption :-(
[/code]


----------



## HoaX (18. Sep 2008)

weil wohl ein objekt null ist auf das du da zugreifst. in welcher zeile steht ja im stacktrace der exception ... e.printStackTrace()


----------



## Querolant (18. Sep 2008)

Da ist nix null. Und stacktrace geht nicht, ich seh keine Ausgabe. Java hat den Fehler dann wohl und kann ich ja eh nix ändern ...


----------



## musiKk (18. Sep 2008)

Dann zeig mal, wie du die Funktionen aufrufst. Warum siehst du keinen StackTrace? Kannst du den nirgendwo hinschreiben lassen?


----------

